# pouring rope



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find an asbestos pouring rope? 

In fact does anyone know where I can find caulking irons as well? I have a few but I could use some in different sizes.

Thanks.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought the running ropes we had are cotton?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dankman said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find an asbestos pouring rope?
> 
> In fact does anyone know where I can find caulking irons as well? I have a few but I could use some in different sizes.
> 
> Thanks.


Check some of your "old school" type suppliers.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

www.[B]mephistotool[/B].com/

Try these guys. They still carry most lead tools.


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

They don't make the asbestos ropes anymore. just the cotton ones.
take that new rope and soak it in oil for a day or two so the lead won't
stick to it. cutting oil will work.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

where am i said:


> They don't make the asbestos ropes anymore. just the cotton ones.
> take that new rope and soak it in oil for a day or two so the lead won't
> stick to it. cutting oil will work.


Great answer.

How, after 4 years, do you only have 27 posts?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Any supply house in the Chicago area has them,Cooper,Banner,S+G,Ferguson.........another choice is an item called a joint runner made by Perfecto(made of rubber and a steel locking clamp)we use them everyday on production work,they come sized to the pipe.Mephisto has a decent selection of irons,but no ceiling irons.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I make my own irons out of 3/4" steel hex stock. I have made a dozen sets for the students. All you need is a torch, grinder and a sawzall


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.brocktools.com/egv.htm


Theses guys will have anything you need to do Iron.
they are the toy-r us of tools.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Check some of your "old school" type suppliers.


I've checked everywhere locally, literally everywhere with no success.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dankman said:


> I've checked everywhere locally, literally everywhere with no success.


 Just saw one at Schuolf Supply last week.. don't think it cotton.. more of ceramic fibers like those flame proof cloth.


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Just saw one at Schuolf Supply last week.. don't think it cotton.. more of ceramic fibers like those flame proof cloth.


 
I don't think he's driving down from Ohio.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

where am i said:


> http://www.brocktools.com/egv.htm
> 
> 
> Theses guys will have anything you need to do Iron.
> they are the toy-r us of tools.


 
Heard a rumor that they closed,don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## sswphs (Feb 2, 2016)

*RE: 4" Rubber caulking rope*

You can try Wells Plumbing Supply We carry that item. 847-588-1050 We can also ship. We are located in the last state (IL) that approves of lead!! Of course we have it!:thumbsup:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




dankman said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find an asbestos pouring rope?
> 
> In fact does anyone know where I can find caulking irons as well? I have a few but I could use some in different sizes.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You're 4 years late.... I think he may have figured it out.


----------

